# Un buen programa de VHDL



## Sir Pony (Oct 24, 2010)

Bueno pues me gustaria q me recomendaran un buen programa para VHDL 
Me seria de gran utilidad para mis materias dela escuela 
graxx n.n


----------



## betodj (Oct 24, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Sir pony, en el siguiente enlace se comento y encuesto hacerca de los  programadores VHDL empleados por los colegas del foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/maquinas-estado-wincupl-33367/



Un saludo...


----------



## Sir Pony (Oct 24, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro Sir pony, en el siguiente enlace se comento y encuesto hacerca de los  programadores VHDL empleados por los colegas del foro:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/maquinas-estado-wincupl-33367/
> 
> ...


 


Gracias 
me dare una vueltaa


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 25, 2010)

Saludos, sir pony, como que te pareceria un buen programa de vhdl, tengo varios quizas alguno te paresca bueno, !!!


----------



## Sir Pony (Oct 25, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Saludos, sir pony, como que te pareceria un buen programa de vhdl, tengo varios quizas alguno te paresca bueno, !!!




mmmmmm
Pues uno qsea el mas usado o el mas nuevo en contenido y asii 
grax


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 25, 2010)

Tengo uin micoprocesador en VHDL, te parece mucho??
o quizas un deco, un contador o algo sencillo??


----------

